

Ask HN: You're a Internet millionaire. Why aren't you supporting life extension? - sailormoon

This question is directed to all the exited founders who I know haunt this place. I would have thought that, having achieved immense financial success from your tech efforts, why you're not now interested in supporting research to extend your existence?<p>There are a number of organisations out there doing what I consider to be credible, useful research. SENS Foundation obviously springs to mind. As does Imminst.org. But these institutions are always strapped for funds, desperately seeking new donations even in the 4 or 5 figures. It always struck me that HN readers of means alone could easily meet those needs.<p>So - why aren't you donating? Is it a credibility issue? Do you doubt the science? Do you doubt the institutions? Do you not see sufficient ROI? I'm genuinely curious. Thanks.
======
chaosprophet
First off I am not a millionaire (yet). However, the concept of living on and
on is something I view as scary, for reasons I do not wish to elaborate. I
also believe that eighty years is more than sufficient time to live a life and
accomplish all that I want to.

Also, rather than donate to a research which could possibly extend my
lifetime, I would donate to organisations which are already enabling people to
live better lives than they could otherwise. Personally, when I rise to a
position where I can afford it, I would start sponsoring a kid's education
every year. That gives me the satisfaction of knowing I am improving someone's
life in some way.

------
janj
+1 for research improving quality of our current lifetime, especially in areas
of great need.

Also, aren't you the least bit curious what happens after your expiration? Not
that I think I'll be joining past friends up in the clouds playing a harp but
absolute nothing is about impossible for me to imagine. In that sense it seems
silly to pursue the goal of extending life when you could use that time/energy
enjoying it and anticipating what comes next.

